# how do you plow driveways?



## DaySpring Services

Just curious which steps people use to clear driveways. Do you plow the approach open first, back in threw the bank and plow the approch out the continue with the rest of the driveway, start at the garage or far end ect?


----------



## SnoFarmer

When you were out plowing the other day how did you do it?


----------



## 042500hd

*Richard Where are you in WNY?*

I'm in Hamburg. But any way to answer your question if the snow is deep and heavy I'll clear the approach first then back drag from the top of the drive down about the length of my truck. Then back in and push it out. If the snow is light usually I'm able to back drag down to pavement then clear the approach. Hope this helps.


----------



## DaySpring Services

I clear out the approach. I was just curious to everyone else's method.


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol, I was just wondering what you did?
First, I plow the road cut& mailbox clear of the snow the city plow left. Then windrow the snow to one side as I go up the drive, then back drag the snow away from the garage at least 1 1/2 times the length of your rig. Go turn around and back up to the garage and plow the snow to where you are stacking it.

There are different ways of doing it as every account is different.
It is usually better to plow the snow out of your way than to drive through it.


----------



## ProSeasons

Back up to the garage, drop both plows, leave.

Takes 30 seconds.


----------



## firstclasslawn

*Finally*

FInally, i was waiting for someone else who had a backblade and knew how to do things quickly!~


----------



## SnoFarmer

RidehardNY said:


> Just curious which steps people use to clear driveways. Do you plow the approach open first, back in threw the bank and plow the approch out the continue with the rest of the driveway, start at the garage or far end ect?


 thanks for the onfo!!...
firstclasslawn=Ho!! Yea!!!I have a back blade too.


----------



## SnoFarmer

So you two just back up through the berm the city, county plow left.
You wouldn't push it out of the way with the plow first?


----------



## ProSeasons

Naah, I leave the V in a V, and the rear has downpressure. Makes it very clean. On the rurals I'll stop and shovel out the mailbox with my custom built snow shovel. Total time would be 90 seconds!

I have a couple of HOT young ladies. I'll scrape their cars off!


----------



## mike33087

*nice*



ProSeasons said:


> Back up to the garage, drop both plows, leave.
> 
> Takes 30 seconds.


nice lol but not everyone was a rear plow but i bet we all wish we did:salute:


----------



## Antnee77

mike33087 said:


> i bet we all wish we did:salute:


Yep! At that rate, we could do so damn many driveways!


----------



## Robhollar

ProSeasons said:


> Back up to the garage, drop both plows, leave.
> 
> Takes 30 seconds.


Ya, what he said.....Rob


----------



## Kramer

Doing short residentials is hard---only because its against the law to push into the street. Last year, I got the hairy eyeball from the city more than once. This year might generate a ticket.


----------



## ksland

Drives with a garage on the end I start at the bottom and go up the side opposite of where I want the snow to go, angling towards the side the snow will go. Right before I get to the garage I turn sharply and push the snow off the edge of the driveway. I then back drag the "quarter circle" that is left about a truck length and then push that over where the snow is piled.
Then back up and repeat on the othere side of the drive. This time there wil be less to back drag. Then finish the walks and the little bit I missed when backdragging up close to the garage.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

lol i dont plow, but i snowblow.. .i use 32" 12/13hp snowblowers, hand shovel any steps needed and snowblow driveway and sidewalks... dont take too long either a lot of snow.


----------



## Grn Mtn

ProSeasons said:


> Back up to the garage, drop both plows, leave.
> 
> Takes 30 seconds.


Sounds great but where do you put the snow? Around here you can't put it in the street or push it across.


----------



## Fastech

ProSeasons said:


> I have a couple of HOT young ladies. I'll scrape their cars off!


This must add a few minutes to each job.


----------



## Fastech

ProSeasons said:


> I have a couple of HOT young ladies. I'll scrape their cars off!


How much do you charge for this service?


----------



## Antnee77

Fastech said:


> How much do you charge for this service?


There's a better chance of trading a clean car for sexual favors.


----------



## firstclasslawn

*You all wish you had them, so build one*

You all wish you had a backblade, so BUILD ONE...total cost when done is easily less than $2000.........you said it youself, with 30 seconds a drive you could do SOOO many more. Think about it and do the math!


----------



## Robhollar

Grn Mtn said:


> Sounds great but where do you put the snow? Around here you can't put it in the street or push it across.


What i do is back up the garage and drop both blades and I will leave the snow at the end of the drive. Then lift both plows and angle the front one and drive over the pile. I then will stack the snow in the yard...Rob


----------



## justinzich

So what do you guys do when the snow gets deep, we are at probably 3 feet or more on everything but the driveway. I use a SS and am having to dump on top cause I can't push anymore. I even have a couple I have had to use the blower cause there is no room to stack. It is a crazy year.


----------



## HULK2184

ProSeasons;242747 said:


> Back up to the garage, drop both plows, leave.
> 
> Takes 30 seconds.


u do Single drives only?


----------



## Neige

Robhollar;243478 said:


> What i do is back up the garage and drop both blades and I will leave the snow at the end of the drive. Then lift both plows and angle the front one and drive over the pile. I then will stack the snow in the yard...Rob


So let me get this straight, you arrive at the drive and back up to the garage. Drop both plows and go forward, when you get to the front you lift your front blade, continue moving forward and lift your backblade once that's at the road. You then back up the road till your front plow is before the pile of snow you left on the road. You then drop your front plow, move forward and stack it on the property. Back up into the road , and move on to your next client, done in 30 seconds. So you only do 1 pass on the drive, and 1 pass cleaning the road. You also put your truck in reverse 3 times in 30 seconds, I am impressed.


----------



## ooxteme

I use my rtv 900 with a power angle plow shovel steps sidewalks takes about 5 mins depending on size works great for me and the cold doesnt bother me. Backdrag the length of the rtv then push down the drive the clean up the end and thats it


----------

